# Pointy tail platy fry



## RockstarTash (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, I have another small batch of platy fry that are about 2 weeks old.
Have them in this large hang on breeder box which filters the water from the main tank.
Tested the water and all is good:
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 5
PH 8.2-8.4 (yes I know it's a tad high but always has been)

Tank has been set up for 5 months and is fully cycled.

Anyways, one of my platy fry has developed a pointy fin or pin tailed as some call it. I have done many google searches and all I find is guppy fry with this condition and no one seems to have any idea as to why or how this happened.

Hoping I can find some insight here. The fry with the tail issue doesn't seeM to be doing well. Sitting on the bottom on the box struggling to stay upright.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

You can try and treat for gyrodactyl I think it is called. Use a medication called "lifebearer " or prazi pro.I have had mostly guppy fry with this with the odd platy fry getting it. usually they all die once they get to this stage of whatever it is but I have had some success treating for flukes.--not always. i also have found that feeding food that is frozen to fry that are too young for it also seems to cause it. i don't know why. Just what I have observed. perhaps others will have more insite


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Clamped-tail has numerous causes, but most of those are caused by dirty tank conditions.


----------



## RockstarTash (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm not feeding them frozen food. Feeding them first bites. I use a turkey baster to clean out the leftover food. The other 5 seem healthy.

Sounds like a mystery diagnosis to me. No one seems to have an answer for this. 

I suppose I could take them out and give the box a good clean. Tested the water and again and it's all good. 

Thanks. 

If anyone else has any ideas that would be greatly appreciated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RockstarTash (Feb 15, 2014)

What can I do to put it out of its misery? It's laying on the bottom trying to swim.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

put down the test kit...that won't help you much....are you doing your 30% + water changes as well as cleaning up with a baster ? they need a better diet than just first bites..


----------



## RockstarTash (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes I'm doing water changes...the water is constantly filtering out into the main tank as well. I have also fed them crushed up flakes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RockstarTash (Feb 15, 2014)

The little fry seems almost paralyzed. The fins are moving a million times a minute but he can't go anywhere


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

